# tecumseh lv195ea



## Palatka51 (May 20, 2010)

After setting up for the winter season I got out my Toro with a tecumseh lv195ea engine to do the first seasons mowing. First the engine would not produce a spark so I replaced the coil. The mower fires on first pull but will not continue to run. Unfortunately I did not run the engine dry before winter storage, however I did clean out the gas tank and cleaned the carburetor yet the engine will not pick up and run after firing. Do I need to rebuild the carburetor because of the stale gas?


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

You need to take off the carb, take it a part and soak it in a carb cleaning solution. You have varnish inside the carb ports and the only way to remove it is to soak it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you clean the orifices in the float bowl nut?
If you do decide to soak the carburetor (which I rarely do) be sure to remove the nozzle and both O-Rings. Carburetor dip can destroy plastic and rubber parts.


----------

